# agricultural run-off



## Dominican Translator

Hello everyone:
I need help with the following text:
In addition to high rates of deforestation, solid waste problems, and threats to coral reefs, the country is also experiencing coastal over-fishing, decreasing air quality in urban areas, and degradation of rivers from agricultural run-off and sand mining.

My try:
En adicion a altas tasas de deforestacion, problemas de deshechos solidos y amenazas a los arrecifes de coral, el pais tambien está experimentando sobre-pesca costera, decrecimiento de la calidad del aire en las areas urbanas y degradacion de los rios por  *agricultural run-off* y extraccion de arena.

Tengo problemas con "agricultural run-off'.

Any help?

Thanks,
DT


----------



## Bee Lady

I can't help you with the exact term in Spanish, sorry, but maybe with the concept: Agricultural run-off is the accumulation of chemicals used in farming which eventually finds its way into rivers, either through rain washing over the fields and carrying them to lower land and, eventually, rivers, or through the chemicals seeping through the soil, underground, and into the water table.


----------



## Dominican Translator

Thanks a lot Bee Lady.  Maybe I could use 'acumulacion de deshechos quimicos agricolas'....
But I'll wait to see if anyone replies with a term in Spanish.
DT


----------



## Bee Lady

You might try iate.europa.eu. It always has a range of contexts, many of which won't work, but it might help. ('Escorrentía' comes up a few times for 'run-off').


----------



## vicdark

Agricultural runn-off = escurimiento(s) agrícola(s)

Son las aguas usadas en la agricultura que por diversas razones llegan a los arroyos, rios y otros cursos de agua de la región, y pueden portar diversos compuestos. Comprenden desde el ecurrimiento del agua usada para el riego de cultivos (con residuos de fertilizantes y productos agroquímicos) hasta las aguas que salen de establecimientos ganaderos cargadas de desechos orgánicos (etiércol).

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Poneloya

Un poco tarde, pero a ver si le sirve a alguien: Bee Lady tiene razón: run-off = escorrentía, no "escurimiento" (al menos en España). Es un término técnico y su traducción es exactamente esa, escorrentía.


----------



## funky_butterfly

Hola! Yo tengo dudas respecto al mismo termino, referido a agricultura tambien, pero no estoy segura si en este caso lo correcto es _escorrentia_. Mi texto trata de fertilizantes y formas de aplicacion. El texto dice:



> Apply spray to the point of *run-off*, ensuring all leaves and branches are covered



Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Poneloya

Yo traduciría eso por "Aplicar el rociador (o _spray_, en cursiva por ser palabra inglesa, pero eso ya lo dejo a tu elección) hasta que escurra, asegurándose de que todas las hojas y ramas queden cubiertas."


----------



## vicdark

Yo diría:

Rociar hasta que escurra (el producto aplicado), cerciorándose de cubrir todas las hojas y ramas.


----------



## funky_butterfly

Sus propuestas son muy buenas, gracias! Cabe tener en cuenta que el verbo _spray _en ingles puede ser un termino justamente relacionado a la agricultura, como el diccionario de wordreference dice, "riego por aspersion" (sust) o "fumigar" (v)


----------



## Poneloya

Bueno, creo que el riego por aspersión es "sprinkle", ojo con eso (de ahí los "sprinklers", que son los "aspersores".
 En España se suele traducir "spray" por "rociador", pero eso depende de los países, claro. Yo te doy la versión del español de España, que es el que hablo.


----------



## vicdark

_spray_ = rociar, asperjar
_sprayer_ = rociador


----------

